# returning to UK



## confusedgrumpy (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello there, only just found out about this site.
seems very helpful and informative.

We are Susie and Malcolm, we drove overland from UK in June/July this year via France Italy Greece Turkey arriving in the north (Kyrinia).

Our reason was twofold firstly we were hoping to stay for a prelonged period and came in an American RV. 30 ft long 11 ft high 10 ft wide.
We had catagorically been informed that there was no other way of getting the vehicle across to Cyprus any other way.

Our 6 months is now up and we are having to return in mid January 2009 to return the RV hoping to return permenantly at end of 2009.

We did not want to return the same way for many reasons, mainly just the difficult legistics getting to Turkey.

We have now found that we can get a ferry from Limmissol to Pireaus direct for the RV and cabin for ourselves, the trouble being the cost, 1575 euros which is nearly double what the ferry and fuel would cost going our original route.

Does anyone have any other options they may wish to pass on to us.

We have been coming here for 10 years now on and off, parents have a house in Paphos and wish to come permenantly, but they just seem to make it so difficult to get here and get back ?

Thanks in anticipation for any help

Sue and malcolm


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here because I thought people on the Cyprus forum would have more ideas about what your options are.


----------



## confusedgrumpy (Nov 12, 2008)

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here because I thought people on the Cyprus forum would have more ideas about what your options are.


thanks for that bit of a technofobe, never know which button to press, scared everything going to disappear.
seem to have worked our way round site now though, so will try to go to right one in future.
Malcolm


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

confusedgrumpy said:


> thanks for that bit of a technofobe, never know which button to press, scared everything going to disappear.
> seem to have worked our way round site now though, so will try to go to right one in future.
> Malcolm


Hi Susie and Malcom. Dont know that I have any advice for you I'm afraid. We intended to drive our car from northern ireland to cyprus but then found out it was cheaper to just put it on the ferry - not a container - as a roll on roll off. My hubby will remember the cost and can post later if it would help...maybe an option would be the return trip with the car on its own? 

Think it was Grimaldi, if you google you should get some info there...

Hope I've been of help, sorry if I've just waffled!

Good luck

Steph


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We just did it from southampton it is Grimalidi about £400 +200 Clearing ,hubby has right numbers lol
Tricia


----------



## confusedgrumpy (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Steph
Sorry for delay, but laptop ben in hospital
As we are bringing back a motorhome we can't just put it in container or ro ro on and off as too big, so are going from Limmisol to pireaus by ferry as it is the only sure fire way we have off actually getting offf Cyprus.
But when we return on our motorbikes it will be a lot easier.
Thanks for the imput anyway.
Merry xmas from the sun, 70 degrees today, and a happy New Year to the emerald Isle, we will be over there in May 2009 for a bike relly, always luved it.
Susie and Malcolm


steph+norm said:


> Hi Susie and Malcom. Dont know that I have any advice for you I'm afraid. We intended to drive our car from northern ireland to cyprus but then found out it was cheaper to just put it on the ferry - not a container - as a roll on roll off. My hubby will remember the cost and can post later if it would help...maybe an option would be the return trip with the car on its own?
> 
> Think it was Grimaldi, if you google you should get some info there...
> 
> ...


----------

